# Howdy ya'll!! Ritchey Ascent...



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

1985, 100% original (minus tires) and stunning red. Even 20inch frame which happens to be my size. Cool or not? Not quite the mystique of the fillet brazed beauties but darn nice none the less...


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Not cool without a pic.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

^ mwah haaaaa.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Heehee! Teasin ya, Ben. Lets see it so we can make fun of you since we're apparently meanies.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, I agree pics are everything... but she's not in my hands quite yet! And I have no pics.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

So. All red? Black forks?


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

If you're looking for a bike to ride, commute, or abuse, an Ascent would be good. I'm sure that it will ride great. However, if you're looking for a bike that has some sort of "collectible value" the Ascent is probably not it.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> If you're looking for a bike to ride, commute, or abuse, an Ascent would be good. I'm sure that it will ride great. However, if you're looking for a bike that has some sort of "collectible value" the Ascent is probably not it.


 If the price is right I say go get it. Ben actually rides his bikes and Ascents have a great geometry and they really ride nice. And anything with Ritchey on the downtube is cool in my book.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

So, I know I should probably post this in the "What"s in Worth" thread... But the thread already exists. And again, no pictures to offer but extremely close to the attached link:

Old Mountain Bikes: Bike Listing

Lets just assume its very complete, does $250-ish seem like a reasonable offer??


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't have a strong opinion here but, if it fits and you like it, $250 is really nothing in the grand scheme of things - and you know you can always sell it. But I thought you might like this (Scroll down to the Thursday, July 18 entry):

http://rivbike.tumblr.com/


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

Ritchey Ascent bikes aren't worth a lot. They're not the highly desirable fillet brazed ones that some collectors go crazy over, but they sure can be an interesting and unusual retro ride that not a lot of people have. And not being worth a lot may mean that you're a lot more willing to ride the bike, and that's what bikes are for! :thumbsup:

$250 may be a fair price, but so much depends on the condition of the bike and your level of mechanical ability to do repairs or willingness to pay a shop to do them.

This One (scroll down) sold on ebay for $300 +100 shipping a little while ago. I think that it had been for sale before, but that the reserve was not met. But its hard to say that $250 or $400 is the "right" price; one could come up for sale next week and sell for much more or a lot less.

I have an 85 Ascent that I bought off of ebay years ago (below). I can ride almost everything that I can on my modern full suspension mtb, just not as fast. And the brakes are horrible!!! (Modern discs have me spoiled!) I've since added a Rock-Ring and an Avocet computer.


----------

